# Ucd plates



## frobo2010 (Mar 13, 2014)

Is it legal for an american to have ucd plates on their auto?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Have a look at this: Nationalizing out of country vehicles


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

frobo2010 said:


> Is it legal for an american to have ucd plates on their auto?


UCD = Unión Campesina Democrática for those of us who, like me, had never heard of them before.


----------



## frobo2010 (Mar 13, 2014)

My vehicle is a 2006,so according to that article,UCD is valid ONLY through 2005.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

UCD Plates are a joke
Those are the attempt to claim it is a "legal" vehicle 
Illegally imported vehicles, sometimes called "chocolates" are nothing but that: illegal
Then, some wise guy thought of a way of not being pulled over and loose the vehicle, and they came up with those stickers about UNIONES CAMPESINAS, claiming that the vehicle was being used to work in the fields.
Nothing more than a lie
Those stickers cost money, that money goes....who knows? and they avoid paint taxes, are not registered, of course they don't get an insurance, don't get the pollution inspection, nothing.
That's the deal on UCD plates


----------



## mexhapati (Nov 29, 2012)

*no guarantees*

you have to be a mexican citizen, but no guarantee that your vehicle won't be detained


----------

